# HP Z series tower not working correctly



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

It sounds like the video card driver wasn't installed correctly. If F8 still works, start the machine, tab F8 as soon as you hit the power button. Tab it at regular intervals until you get a black screen with a list. Choose VGA mode. Tell us what happens.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Jray72 said:


> I have a HP z series desktop. Hard drive was wiped clean. New installation windows 10 installed. Powers on but nothing comes up on monitor. What could be the issue here? Thank you for your help in advance.


*Nothing *comes up? Do you see the BIOS screen?
.
.


----------



## Jray72 (Aug 9, 2017)

No, nothing


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

No video at the bios would mean the monitor or card (or onboard video). If it's a card make sure it's firmly seated, along with everything else.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Yeah, it could be something as simple as the cable came loose. Check both ends.

Whatever it is, It's probably not related to the Windows 10 install.
.
.


----------



## Jray72 (Aug 9, 2017)

Nothing comes on the monitor. Not the bios or anything. I have checked all connections and everything seems to be connected.


----------



## Jray72 (Aug 9, 2017)

After the install of Windows 10 it operated great and then a few days ago it just stopped working


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Did you try what I suggested? Try to get into VGA mode or try a different monitor.


----------



## Jray72 (Aug 9, 2017)

I did try what you recommended. The machine powers on and everything but nothing on monitor. I tried the F8 but nothing


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Try to boot with a Linux or Unix CD. If you don't have one of those, see if you can burn an ISO using another machine.


----------



## Jray72 (Aug 9, 2017)

Could it be video card has went out?


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

Sounds like hardware. Video or monitor.


----------



## Jray72 (Aug 9, 2017)

I have tried 2 different monitors. Hardware? Do you mean video card?


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I mentioned the video card 9 minutes after your first post. Try another card, if nothing else worked.


----------



## Jray72 (Aug 9, 2017)

Could I try a sub 3.0 to vga external video card multi monitor adapter?


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm not familiar with those but if that's all you have available, try it. Do you know if that machine has a PCI card or a chip on the motherboard?


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

It's unlikely but still possible that your motherboard has gone bad.
.
.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

It maybe more likely than you think.


----------



## Jray72 (Aug 9, 2017)

I replaced motherboard and it is up and running now. Thank you guys for taking the time to help


----------

